# Problem Windows 7 Latenz Paketverlust



## Pansky (14. Juli 2010)

Bevor ich mit meinem Problem beginne hier erstmal ein par Wichtige Daten von meinem Rechner.Diese Daten hab ich aus meiner Dxdiag.txt rauskopiert. Wenn was fehlen sollte einfach was sagen.



Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: GA-MA790GP-DS4H
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon&#8482; 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3326MB RAM
Page File: 987MB used, 5663MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
Name: D-Link DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

Provider: Kabel Deutschland (kein WLAN)




So nun zu meinem Problem. Seit ich Windows 7 Installiert habe kann ich kein mmorpg ruckelfrei zocken. Ich hab mich bei Dr. Google tagelang kundig gemacht was das Problem beheben könnte aber leider ohne Erfolg. Wenn ich z.b. mit meinem Jäger bei HDRO normal laufe dann bleibt er aufeinmal stehen so 10-15 sek. da kann ich die W Taste drücken wie ich will da passiert einfach nix mehr.Auch in Kampfsituationen bleibt er oft angewurzelt stehen. Da man sich bei HDRO auch die Latenz anzeigen lassen kann ( das ist so ein blaues Symbol) dort steht z.b. 44ms Paketverlust 2%. Das Problem kann mehrmals die Minute auftreten. Wenn ich Glück habe kann ich mal 15 min ohne dieses Problem durchspielen.Dieses Problem tritt leider nur bei Windows 7 auf. Vorher hatte ich XP da lief alles normal. Auch mit ausgeschalteter Firewall lässt sich das Problem nicht beheben.Mein Internetanbieter hat mehrfach bestätigt das meine Internetleitung einwandfrei läuft.Das TCP/IPV6 ist ausgeschaltet weil ich es ja eh nicht brauche. Die Windows Firewall ist auch deaktiviert. Mein Rechner wird schon seid Jahren mit Tuneup Utilities gewartet also auf Datenplege lege ich sehr viel Wert.Ich hoffe auch das welche das eine oder andere Problem hatten die meinem ähneln.


MFG Pansky


----------



## Palimbula (14. Juli 2010)

Paketverluste würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt auf das eingesetzte Betriebssystem "schieben". Ich denke eher, dass der Treiber der Netzwerkkarte bzw. des verbauten Netzwerkchips ursächlich dafür ist. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass im Treiber etwas "verstellt" ist und es daher zu Paketverlusten kommt. Ich gehe jetzt natürlich davon aus, dass die Verkabelung von deinem PC bis zum Splitter bzw. Hausanschluss in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Pansky (14. Juli 2010)

Zwische meinem Rechner und meinem Modem ist ein 5-6m langes Kabel (neu gekauft) und weist auch keine Schäden auf. Voher hatte ich ein anderes Kabel aber da lief es auch so wie jetzt. Ich hatte vergessen zu sagen das ich mehrere Netzkarten ausprobiert habe aber leider ohne Erfolg. Ich habe neue Windows 7 treiber und ältere ausprobiert auch Treiber die ich über die Windows Update Funktion bekommen konnte.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Juli 2010)

die frage aller fragen werde ich dir jetzt stellen... aber vorher eine info an dich: dir kann rechtlich nichts passieren da es die polizei nicht interessiert weil du ne privatperson bist und es für den privatgebrauch gemacht hast und 2.) sie einen duchsuchungsbefehl für deine ip bräuchten.

jetzt die frage: Hast du Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit gekauft oder geladen?

das kann sehr wichtig sein, da auch der cracker nur ein mensch ist und gefailt haben kann. in dem fall: kaufen. win 7 HP kostet nicht viel... also nicht viel mehr als der andere schund von ms auch aber win7 ist mal richtig gut und eine positive überraschung^^ gute software sollte man sowieso immer kaufen. sowas wie windows vista war sein geld nicht wert aber win7 schon! und 44 ms sind schon nice xD aber woher kommen die 2% paketverlust? und wie sieh dein lag aus. passiert da einfach gar nix mehr? oder typische lag situation dass einfach alles an seiner position bleibt aber sich die beine noch bewegen (gibts das in hdro? kenn das nu aus wow oder css). oder reagiert deine tastatur einfach nicht mehr?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Juli 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> die frage aller fragen werde ich dir jetzt stellen... aber vorher eine info an dich: dir kann rechtlich nichts passieren da es die polizei nicht interessiert weil du ne privatperson bist und es für den privatgebrauch gemacht hast und 2.) sie einen duchsuchungsbefehl für deine ip bräuchten.
> 
> jetzt die frage: Hast du Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit gekauft oder geladen?



Darauf würde ich nicht antworten, wenn es so wäre. Das würde die Mods veranlassen diesen Thread sofort zu löschen.

@TE
Du hast zwar alles recht ausführlich beschrieben, aber nichts von einer Suche nach einen Virus/Trojaner. Der könnte auch die Ursache für deine Probleme sein.


----------



## Elrigh (21. Juni 2012)

Das Thema ist zwar schon Uralt, da ich aber jüngst auch (wieder) Probleme mit Paketverlusten bei HdRO hatte (via HSDPA) hier ein Hinweis, der bei mir sofort und umfassend geholfen hat:

Es scheint sich (zumindest bei mir und einigen anderen) um ein Win7 Problem zu handeln, dass überraschenderweise ein abruptes Ende fand durch folgende Einstellung im Firefox:

about:config => browser.disk.cache.enable auf false

Frag mich jetzt keiner, warum das so ist, ich hab den Firefox nicht immer laufen wenn ich zocke - dennoch haben sich meine Paketverluste bei HdRO instant in Luft aufgelöst.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Das Thema ist zwar schon Uralt, da ich aber jüngst auch (wieder) Probleme mit Paketverlusten bei HdRO hatte (via HSDPA) hier ein Hinweis, der bei mir sofort und umfassend geholfen hat:
> 
> Es scheint sich (zumindest bei mir und einigen anderen) um ein Win7 Problem zu handeln, dass überraschenderweise ein abruptes Ende fand durch folgende Einstellung im Firefox:
> 
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen, dass ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern einfach nur eine Feststellung bzgl. der Technik: Das ergibt irgendwie überhaupt keinen Sinn *g* Das ist wie den Wasserkocher auszuschalten, damit die Klospülung wieder läuft. o.O


----------



## bemuehung (26. Juni 2012)

hat zwar nix mit dem Packet Loss zu tun aber stöpsel mal n gebrauchten X4 955/965/960T drauf , dann evtl. noch paar Takte beibringen

vorher aber aktuelles Bios


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, dass ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern einfach nur eine Feststellung bzgl. der Technik: Das ergibt irgendwie überhaupt keinen Sinn *g* Das ist wie den Wasserkocher auszuschalten, damit die Klospülung wieder läuft. o.O



Wenn du mir das vor 2 Monaten gesagt hättest, hätte ich dir absolut zugestimmt.

Dann kam der Tag, an dem CoD auf einer Lanparty nicht starten wollte, wirklich alles ausprobiert usw. Dann hab ich natürlich gegoogelt, und was da raus kam hat mich total überrascht - Ich musste irgendein Gerät an meinen Soundeingang (Klinke) am PC anstöpseln (da ich kein Headset dabei hatte, tats auch mein Handylautsprecher). Dannach lies sich das Spiel anstandslos starten. Zufall? Nein, beim entfernen, schmierte das Spiel ab.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Dann kam der Tag, an dem CoD auf einer Lanparty nicht starten wollte, wirklich alles ausprobiert usw. Dann hab ich natürlich gegoogelt, und was da raus kam hat mich total überrascht - Ich musste irgendein Gerät an meinen Soundeingang (Klinke) am PC anstöpseln (da ich kein Headset dabei hatte, tats auch mein Handylautsprecher). Dannach lies sich das Spiel anstandslos starten. Zufall? Nein, beim entfernen, schmierte das Spiel ab.



Ja, ok ^^ aber das hat zumindest noch einen Zusammenhang zwischen Hardware und Spiel über aktiven oder erfragten Soundcontroller/Treiber. Nur wie wirken sich die Einstellungen für den lokalen Filecache eines zum Nutzungszeitpunkt inaktiven Browsers auf die Sendestabilität eines Spiels aus? *g* Hm, außer das Spiel nutzt auch außerhalb des Launchers permanent die Komponenten des als Default eingestellten Browsers für irgendwelche Schrammelkommunikation.


----------



## bemuehung (26. Juni 2012)

> Nur wie wirken sich die Einstellungen für den lokalen Filecache eines zum Nutzungszeitpunkt inaktiven Browsers auf die Sendestabilität eines Spiels aus?


ich hau mich weg 

nein ich kenne es quasi von WoW , Soundeinstellungen können schon ne Rolle spielen


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> ich hau mich weg



Was denn? *g*


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, ok ^^ aber das hat zumindest noch einen Zusammenhang zwischen Hardware und Spiel über aktiven oder erfragten Soundcontroller/Treiber. Nur wie wirken sich die Einstellungen für den lokalen Filecache eines zum Nutzungszeitpunkt inaktiven Browsers auf die Sendestabilität eines Spiels aus? *g* Hm, außer das Spiel nutzt auch außerhalb des Launchers permanent die Komponenten des als Default eingestellten Browsers für irgendwelche Schrammelkommunikation.



Ja gut, aber was ist das für ein Programm, wenn man für den Multiplayermodus den Soundeingang besetzen muss? (Ich mein im Singleplayer gings ja)


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Ja gut, aber was ist das für ein Programm, wenn man für den Multiplayermodus den Soundeingang besetzen muss? (Ich mein im Singleplayer gings ja)



Ein schlecht programmiertes.


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein schlecht programmiertes.



Nicht umsonst heißt es auch Betafield. *duck*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst heißt es auch Betafield. *duck*





Blut schrieb:


> CoD


----------

